
Ask HN: Hiring post on front page with no ability to comment or upvote? - ian0
This is on the frontpage currently:<p>Flexport is hiring software engineers in Amsterdam (we can get you a visa) (flexport.com)<p>17 minutes ago | hide<p>Any idea why the comment and voting icons are not present? How does it get to the front-page if upvoting isn&#x27;t possible? Just wondering, havent seen something like this before.
======
ian0
Apologies found the answer in the faq

>> Another kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

